# Andy McKee - Drifting



## noodles (May 26, 2007)

YouTube - Andy Mckee - Guitar - Drifting - www.candyrat.com

If Chris can keep posting the same Mercenary song over and over, I can post this over and over.


----------



## noodles (May 27, 2007)

YouTube - Andy Mckee - For My Father - Guitar - www.candyrat.com

I think just about everything I watch of his is amazing.


----------



## noodles (May 27, 2007)

YouTube - Andy Mckee - Rylynn - Acoustic Guitar - www.candyrat.com

His laid back playing style and pleasing melodic choices completely mask his absolute dominance of his instrument.

Why yes, I am the only on this forum tonight, why do you ask?


----------



## B Lopez (May 27, 2007)

I dig most of his stuff. Pretty relaxing.


----------



## Mastodon (May 27, 2007)

Nice little conversation you had going on with your there.

Andy Mckee kicks major ass.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 13, 2008)

*resurrects thread*

out of interest, can most good guitarists play this stuff (e.g. drifting?), or is it considered quite advanced?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 15, 2008)

Into the Ocean >Drifting


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 16, 2008)

however, into the ocean needs a harp guitar, which means its virtually impossible to play without said rare instrument. drifting is at least playable on a normal guitar!!

and either way, rylynn>into the ocean


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 16, 2008)

post it all you like, i love andy mckee!


----------



## Krunch (Apr 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> YouTube - Andy Mckee - Rylynn - Acoustic Guitar - www.candyrat.com
> 
> His laid back playing style and pleasing melodic choices completely mask his absolute dominance of his instrument.
> 
> Why yes, I am the only on this forum tonight, why do you ask?



This is my favorite of his. It's just fantastic.


----------



## SevenatoR (Apr 16, 2008)

I hadn't heard of him before seeing these vids. Stunning. 

Some folks (like me ) can play the notes and the chords, but some folks have the gift.

:envy:


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 17, 2008)

Just got my tickets through, seeing him in 3 weeks!!  Also got myself a 4-string capo so Im learning Rylynn aswell as perfecting Drifting.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 23, 2008)

Andy McKee is incredible, love his stuff! Also check out Don Ross, they'd recently done an album together 'The Thing That Came From Somewhere', its lots of their songs arranged for 2 guitars (both of which sound like 10 guitars anyway), simply breathtaking!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 6, 2008)

This guy is absolutely amazing.


----------

